# Cleopatra's Treasure FO



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

My older sister took home the box of soaps from last Spring's swap. She really likes the Cleopatr's Treasure soap that Sondra sent and is wondering if anyone has any of that FO for sale. Or if you know of a source for that FO.
I didn't think Lillian still had it, but I am not on Lillian's group so I don't know.

Thanks!


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a couple of bottles I would sell you. I think I have an 16 oz and an 8 oz bottle.

Kellyjo


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

hey I want one of them will take the 8 oz 
I also sent Lillian an email asking her today Roseanna so we'll see if I get an answer.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, I found the 8 oz. I will have to look in the boxes downstairs for the other bottle.

Kellyjo


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If you don't find it the other then let Rosanna have the 8oz


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh.. I have some!! I have about 10 ounces if anyone else is interested. 
Doesn't sell for me !


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll let Debbie know. She'll be using it for her personal soap collection (last year she soaped Midnight Pomegranate for her personal soap), so I don't know how much she will want, but she is just loving Sondra's bar of soap from the swap last Spring.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I have about 12 to 14 oz I will sell. pm me if you are intrested


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ok you guys how much are you wanting for your CT ?


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I will let you have it for $10 + shipping. I have 2 - 8 oz amber glass bottles. Let me go see how much is in each bottle. I know I have 10 to 12 oz of CT.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Sondra, I have 11. 7 oz. of Lillian's CT. I just went a weighed the FO. I poured it into a clean mason jar (tared jar first) and then used a funnel to pour it back in the original amber glass jars. I haven't any plans for this FO so I will be happy to sell it to you.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

I haven't found my 16 oz. I got the 8 oz. on a backwards bidding - let me see how much I paid for that. Let me know if you are interested.

Kellyjo


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, guys! Debbie got her FO today and is excitedly getting her soaping supplies collected to soap it this evening.


----------

